# Portland v. Davenport



## carlalotta (Apr 20, 2015)

I have attended the Portland bicycle swap for the last couple years but I was debating about switching it up and going to Davenport this year. I have accumulated quite a bit of vintage motorcycle stuff and I know that Davenport will be the place for that. Has anyone here done well with bicycles at Davenport? Davenport is much closer to home for me but I have always done well selling at Portland. Opinions????


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Davenport is great. Been there in the past And was a huge turnout. Never been to Portland.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 20, 2015)

When is the davenport swap?


----------



## airflo11 (Apr 21, 2015)

It is Sept 3-5 this year.


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 27, 2015)

Have gone to Davenport now for 25 years and Portland almost as much. Love them both. Davenport broke away from the AMCA a about 4 years ago and now has more scooters, bicycles and will always be known for the Antique Mc's. Motorcycle parts for sure Davenport not Portland. Bicycles both places.


----------



## toyman (Apr 27, 2015)

I have been to both many times.I have been to Davenport for the last 20 years.In my opinion Davenport blow away Portland.So much diversity.I met Mike and Frank of the pickers there long ago.I have bought and sold alot with them.They are great guys.You better take alot of money if you go there because there is so much to buy.Early bikes,ballon bikes,motorcycles and scooters,toys,tricycles,pedal cars,advertising and so on.Killer show.Its my favorite show of the year.Hope to see you there. Toyman


----------



## carlalotta (May 19, 2015)

We have decided on Davenport! Excited to see some new faces (and hopefully some old ones too!)


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2015)

carlalotta said:


> We have decided on Davenport! Excited to see some new faces (and hopefully some old ones too!)




After reading this thread, I think I might have to go this year too.


----------



## frankster41 (May 20, 2015)

Come and watch me race my 1913 Indian boardtrack racer.
Friday Night at Davenport


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> Come and watch me race my 1913 Indian boardtrack racer.
> Friday Night at Davenport




Cool!!!


----------



## ZOOK (May 20, 2015)

nothing like those vintage boardtrack racers and their riders. both are usually pretty vintage looking.


----------



## carlalotta (Aug 18, 2015)

To those attending Davenport (or those that have in the past) what day should we get there? We are planning for Wednesday morning but I wasn't sure if that would be too early/too late? Thanks!
Hannah


----------



## toyman (Aug 18, 2015)

I get there on Wednesday but you cant set up until Thursday morning at 6:00.It will be crazy in the morning but that is the best time to be there


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 18, 2015)

I have been a vendor at davenport for over 25 years. I started bringing bicycle stuff to sell and have done very well. Most people that are into old motorcycles usually have an old bicycle or two. I will be set up close to the concession stand across from stark lite Indian. Fellow CABE members be sure to stop by and say hello. You can't get on the fairgrounds until Thursday morning.  Hope to see some of you there..


----------



## carlalotta (Aug 18, 2015)

Not sure where we will be set up but we will be in a big red Chevy 5500 and a gray stock trailer! We are bringing a good assortment of motorcycles (rocon, safety bike and others) plus some bike stuff. Hope to meet some Cabe members there!


----------

